# Examine your Iphones!! Cracks are everywhere...



## val23 (Jun 29, 2008)

Check out this forum... reports of cracks on both White and Black iphones.... 
3G - Cracks in Plastic Housing - Mac Forums

See if you guys have cracks!


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

No cracks in my white iPhone. Of course I haven't dropped it yet either.


----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

ruffdeezy posted about a crack in his phone on ehphone today. that really sucks. this was the 1st i've heard of it.

nothing so far on mine. *knock*


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

I have yet to see any pictures of black iPhones with cracks in the plastic, but MANY white ones seem to be showing up with cracks. They might be there on some black ones, but just be harder to see.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

Here's mine








Gonna call in to Apple support and see what they say, may have to make a genius appointment, seems like a lot of people are getting theirs replaced.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

ruffdeezy said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure it wasn't like that when you purchased it?


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

Just noticed it yesterday, it could have been there but I have been admiring it pretty closely since I got it. Also have babied it the whole time.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

I was first in line at a local Rogers store here in Mississauga on launch day. Got the first black 16GB iPhone 3G the store sold, it had a crack from the headphone jack leading down the back of the unit about 4mm right out of the box, so they had to give me another one (thankfully I noticed it while in the store). Felt bad for the guy in line a few spots back who now missed out on his 16GB iPhone because the store had to replace mine. Both my new black model and my wife's white seem to be OK so far.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Mine is just fine here.

To say cracks are everywhere is more than a touch alarmist.


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

No cracks here. Black iPhone 8GB.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Nada crackage.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

My heart dropped a little when I looked at the top left, frontal corner of my iPhone. There is some type of curvy, white, hairline fracture in what appears to be beneith the glass. I've never dropped it so I don't know how this happened. When I rub my fingers on top of it I can't feel anything so it seems as if it's under the surface?


----------



## ryank (Jul 26, 2008)

I wonder if this is an issue with iPhones sold in the first few days?


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

ryank said:


> I wonder if this is an issue with iPhones sold in the first few days?


Nope, people have got iPhones within the past few days (many of them replacements for other defective iPhones) that have developed cracks as well. There's lots of posts about the issue in the macrumors.com forums.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

ryank said:


> I wonder if this is an issue with iPhones sold in the first few days?


If the cracks are due to a manufacturing defect (bad batch of plastic, machinery or human error) and assuming it's widespread, then it'll likely be quickly identified and resolved. There's always the possibility that it could be rough handling of the shipment though. There isn't much/any soft padding around the iPhone in the box, so it's possible that if the carton were to be dropped hard enough that it could cause the plastic to crack I suppose. If this is the case, it could happen at any point, but if it's widespread enough, then it could also be resolved by a change to the packaging and/or shipping containers.

But if the cracks are developing after purchase, then that indicates it's not damage from shipping but either a design or material flaw.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Here's my scratch . Sorry about the image quality! You might have to squint a bit to see it but I can assure you it's more noticable in person!


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

It could be the Rogers people. They were throwing those babies around pretty rough. At the store I was at they were opening the top of the box and turning them over and letting the individual iPhone boxes just drop. I was getting pretty upset as you could imagine.


----------



## SLaw (Jun 5, 2004)

I have not seen the crack myself and cannot comment on the crack. If the casing is plastic then plastic injection molding process is involved. Plastic resins are heated and melted inside the molding machine and injected into a mould to form the part (the casing). Somewhere inside the mould the melted plastic has to meet and then cured to form the part before the mould is opened. The place when the plastic met and cure formed a 'flow line' and could be visible depends on the color and lighting.
If you can feel the line with your finger nail, it is a crack, otherwise it could just be a 'flow line'


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

uPhone said:


> Here's my scratch . Sorry about the image quality! You might have to squint a bit to see it but I can assure you it's more noticable in person!


Hard to tell from that picture.. to me it looks like a bubble in a screen protector...

No cracks in my 16GB white, previous one didn't have any cracks either.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Yay and now we have an answer to the crackberry, iCrack!


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

ryank said:


> I wonder if this is an issue with iPhones sold in the first few days?


I've only had mine 5 days now so it seems to be a widespread problem


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

I went to the Apple store to see a genius, basically since it is not a 'known' issue and is just cosmetic, they can't replace it because nothing is malfunctioning. I hope Apple realizes that this is a problem soon.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

ruffdeezy said:


> I went to the Apple store to see a genius, basically since it is not a 'known' issue and is just cosmetic, they can't replace it because nothing is malfunctioning. I hope Apple realizes that this is a problem soon.


Yeah, every once in a while you'll get a turd that doesn't want to help. They are replacing them in Apple stores, I've read people are getting replacements.

You should've asked him if the cracking palm rests in Macbooks was just "cosmetic" as well..

Might want to call Apple tech instead.. though if the rumour is true about Apple sending out notices to Apple stores to not provide replacements for "cosmetic" issues.. might be SOL until it spreads across the web a bit more and people make a stink about it. Maybe that memo was a pre-emptive strike, knowing that this was going to be a problem.

Ugh. Why can't they just get their s*** together and get a better grip on QC for once.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

No in Vancouver,
The genius said that the Macbook palm rests cracking is a known issue and something like that would be fixed no problem. I even said other people were getting theirs replaced. No luck.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Huh.. just gotta wait it out then I guess.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm really curious as to how the scratch on mine happened. It's so strange, it seems like it's under the screen.


----------



## thedarkhorse (Jul 12, 2008)

2 cracks near the headphone jack.








I've got a warranty and they said it would cover any damage so I think I'm gonna go down tomorrow and see if I can get a replacement or get it fixed.

ps. The scratches on the chrome aren't as dull in real life as the photo shows.


----------



## kgirl24 (Jul 30, 2008)

Mines fine! 16 gig black iPhone


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

kgirl24 said:


> Mines fine! 16 gig black iPhone


Yeah I've only heard of one person having issues with a black one and that is near the headphone jack. The headphone jack seems a little tight to me, I'm going to be extremely careful now when putting them in.

BTW thedarkhorse, that looks devastating...


----------



## cobalta70 (Jul 30, 2008)

There is a good chance that this problem may be more widespread with the black IPhones than it at first appears. A very thorough inspection of my black 8 GB IPhone turned up multiple "micro" cracks near the headphone jack and volume buttons. However, the black plastic hides the cracks very well. In fact, without a good source of light and a good set of eyes the cracks are nearly impossible to detect. 

My IPhone is from the 11th and has been babied from day one. It's never been dropped or placed in direct sunlight and I always carry it in a case. Either it's from a bad batch, or this problem is more wide spread than current feedback suggests. I guess only time will tell...


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

thedarkhorse said:


> 2 cracks near the headphone jack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This image was used on the iPhone Blog: iPhone News, Reviews, and Opinion


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

What the heck is going to happen when us Canucks start using these plastic things out in the middle of winter and come back into a nice warm and hot building? Are we going to see major stress cracks up and down these phones? :lmao:


----------



## Mocha (Oct 10, 2007)

No cracks here...
16 Gb iPhone purchased Jul 12/08.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

madgunde said:


> I was first in line at a local Rogers store here in Mississauga on launch day. Got the first black 16GB iPhone 3G the store sold, it had a crack from the headphone jack leading down the back of the unit about 4mm right out of the box, so they had to give me another one (thankfully I noticed it while in the store). Felt bad for the guy in line a few spots back who now missed out on his 16GB iPhone because the store had to replace mine. Both my new black model and my wife's white seem to be OK so far.


Spoke too soon. My black 16GB model has a crack between the headphone jack and the chrome bezel. :-( Almost not worth fussing over, but I will take it to the Apple store next time I'm nearby.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Apple does it again........ lets see these things made in Canada!! Sure, they'd be 10x the price, but I don't care!! 

I just want to boycott China completely.... seriously. I wish they'd stop making all the cool stuff there.. makes it hard to avoid.


----------



## ryank (Jul 26, 2008)

Hmn, I got my new phone today, and they shipped me a 16gb black model when I ordered a 16gb white! I'm sticking with white, even with potential crackage.


----------



## thedarkhorse (Jul 12, 2008)

I took my phone into the wireless wave where I bought it, they agreed the cracks weren't my fault and said I had to phone rogers and they'd overnight me a new one. 
Not that easy, after being on hold for an hour then getting my call dropped and calling back the rogers rep told me I had to now call apple. He said if they replace my phone and ship the cracked one into apple, and apple says it was user caused damage then rogers has to pay for my replacement, which of course won't fly if the phone is still working. I'm supposed to call apple, tell them about the cracks and if they approve a replacement, they give me a reference number and I'm supposed to call rogers back and give them that reference number so they verify the approval by apple and ship me a phone.

I wished we lived in some crazy world where the store could just replace the defective back plate with a new one and I could be on my way.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

thedarkhorse said:


> I wished we lived in some crazy world where the store could just replace the defective back plate with a new one and I could be on my way.


Dude, way too logical.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Dammit. I have a crack now after looking very closely near the headphone jack and chrome bezel. 

It is barely notceable, but is now bugging the hell out of me. I will be stopping by the Apple Store in a few weeks to report it.

I hope that Apple never gets into manufacturing airplanes. I would be scared to fly with fear of hairline cracks in the wings.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

zlinger said:


> Dammit. I have a crack now after looking very closely near the headphone jack and chrome bezel.
> 
> It is barely notceable, but is now bugging the hell out of me. I will be stopping by the Apple Store in a few weeks to report it.
> 
> I hope that Apple never gets into manufacturing airplanes. I would be scared to fly with fear of hairline cracks in the wings.


Apparently Apple makes the 747's in Qantas's fleet... 

Hole in Qantas jet forces emergency landing - CNN.com


----------



## ryank (Jul 26, 2008)

thedarkhorse said:


> I took my phone into the wireless wave where I bought it, they agreed the cracks weren't my fault and said I had to phone rogers and they'd overnight me a new one.
> Not that easy, after being on hold for an hour then getting my call dropped and calling back the rogers rep told me I had to now call apple. He said if they replace my phone and ship the cracked one into apple, and apple says it was user caused damage then rogers has to pay for my replacement, which of course won't fly if the phone is still working. I'm supposed to call apple, tell them about the cracks and if they approve a replacement, they give me a reference number and I'm supposed to call rogers back and give them that reference number so they verify the approval by apple and ship me a phone.
> 
> I wished we lived in some crazy world where the store could just replace the defective back plate with a new one and I could be on my way.


I ran into the same problem. Sort of. As mentioned above, Rogers shipped me the wrong iPhone model. Unlike any other phone they sell, where they ship you a replacement and you ship them back the phone for return, Rogers will not ship an iPhone replacement without first getting back the original phone. Kind of a pain if you ask me. 

It only took me about 72 minutes to finally process the return. Now I'll just cross my fingers and hope they ship the right iPhone!


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Similar cracks are also occurring in the icesheets up in the arctic. So I conclude that the cracks we are seeing are a result of temperature differentials and extreme environments. More proof that climate change exists.


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

These white iPhones are not cracking.... they are hatching!


----------



## bytemonger (Dec 11, 2006)

Well I hope that mine hatches a new iPhone as my white on is cracking as I type.

Just noticed mine this morning and I have not dropped it. Very small crack just around the corner towards the headphone jack.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Seems to be cracking in the same places.
So far mine hasn't cracked.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

What kind of plastic are they using over there in China? I bet is it made out of recycled plastic from rejected toys.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

From the recalled toys with lead paint in em...


----------



## theapprentice2062 (Jul 25, 2008)

:-(


----------



## sumon (Aug 2, 2008)

*not cracked*

 I dont think thats a crack. I think it the mold that was used it looks like they may have screwed up.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

I was able to get a replacement yesterday. Had to take my Macbook in for an issue it was having and just brought up the fact that my iPhone had a crack. I had called in twice and took it to the genius bar once with no luck but I got lucky this time.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

i have 7 cracks at the top of my white iphone.

they are all 5mm or under, and not that bad but they still shouldn't be there on a $400 piece of equipment, especially after only having it for 3 days and having a case on it ever since.

i'm going to the apple store next weekend.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah thats a good point.. what about the winter.. Cold outside to hot inside..


----------



## ryank (Jul 26, 2008)

MrNeoStylez said:


> yeah thats a good point.. what about the winter.. Cold outside to hot inside..


That makes no sense. If I'm wearing sunglasses in January and am outside in the freezing weather, do the sunglasses crack when I go inside? No, because the temperatures are not extreme.

Please describe a situation where you'd go from freezing temperatures to blazing hot in a matter of a few seconds and then we can all avoid using our iPhones at that critical juncture!


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

ryank said:


> That makes no sense. If I'm wearing sunglasses in January and am outside in the freezing weather, do the sunglasses crack when I go inside? No, because the temperatures are not extreme.
> 
> Please describe a situation where you'd go from freezing temperatures to blazing hot in a matter of a few seconds and then we can all avoid using our iPhones at that critical juncture!



i think what he was getting at if the iphone plastic can't hold up to normal weather what would it be like in those conditions?

most people don't have hairline crack problems with their sunglasses.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

It has nothing to do with the weather. It's a defect in the plastic.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Must be the same cheap crap they use on the macbooks, everyone I know has cracks by the palm rest. What would they expect making the plastic in some areas so thin. Luckily my iphone is fine, but I have a black one.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

i know it has nothing to do with the weather he was just using it as an example-joke type thing.


----------



## sonicblaze (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi there!

I was just wondering if there was a final concensus. In Canada, hairline cracks that have developed on white iphones are a known issue - or no? I know in the states, if you have this problem and your phone is in it's one year warranty you can walk into an apple store and have it replaced on the spot. Is the same true for Canada? I couldn't find a firm answer in this or any other thread!

D.


----------

